# Need a CPC to Teach in Nashville



## cmangrum (Aug 8, 2011)

Hello everyone,

We are looking for a CPC or very experienced coder to teach during the day.  If you are interested please please contact Jennie Grizzard-Brow or Donna Clarkin.

Genesis Career College of Allied Health in Nashville, Tennesseeis currently hiring instructors for Day classes. We are seeking individualswith a minimum of three years' experience in the field of Billing and Coding.Teaching experience is preferred. If you meet these qualifications, pleaserespond to this ad by forwarding a copy of your resume, or calling 615-401-7003.

Thank you,
Cissy Mangrum, CMPE, CPC


----------



## Kathrynamarsh@aol.com (Aug 10, 2011)

*Resume Coding Educator Position*

Kathryn A Marsh

332 21st Street NW									   319.241.1832
Cedar Rapids, IA 52405						                               Kathrynamarsh@aol.com


EDUCATION											   

New Horizons Computer Learning  Center  - Hiawatha, IA						2009

Completed the Administrative Assistant Program and Medical Billing and Coding Program to attain National
Healthcare Certifications and also proficiency in Microsoft Office Program's 2007 Word, Excel, Outlook, and PowerPoint software applications.

Mount Mercy College â€“ Cedar Rapids, IA							    	 1992

Bachelor of Science Degree â€“ Education       Minor â€“ Psychology
Endorsements â€“ Social Science/Social Studies, Reading

Kirkwood Community College â€“ Cedar Rapids, IA						   	   1986

Associate of Arts Degree
Medical Assistant Diploma

AREAS OF KNOWLEDGE

•	Microsoft Office Certified
•	Certified Medical Administrative Assistant - NHA
•	Certified Medical Billing and Coding Specialist- NHA
•	Certified Professional Coder - AAPC
•	Question Writer for the NHA Medical Administrative Assistant Certification Exam
•	Beyond Rubies Participant
•	Former Board Member of Asbury Retirement House

WORK EXPERIENCE

New Horizons Computer Learning Center							2009 â€“ Current
Instructor				Instructor for Healthcare Information Management
					Program currently retraining laid off employees.
					Currently 97% student pass rate for National
					HealthCareer Certifications and 100% passing rate 
					For Professional Coder Certification.




Mercy Care Community Physicians								    2001 - 2008


Certified Medical Assistant		Served as primary point of contact for patients, scheduling
					Appointments, tests, surgeries, collecting vitals, data entry 
					Patient's electronic records, prior authorized services with 
					3rd party payers.

McLeod USA										   1999 - 2001

Order Coordinator II			Order writer for Service Delivery Department. Responsible for
					Keying and processing residential Centrex orders to the Local
					Exchange Carrier.

Cedar Rapids Community Schools		Substitute Teacher, Associate Principal/Attendance Secretary
Iowa Medical Clinic			Medical Assistant Administrative
Fifth Avenue Pharmacy			Medical Assistant/Pharmacy Technician


----------

